
How Las Vegas Won the Water Wars - negrit
http://www.outsideonline.com/2016686/water-conservation-brought-you-las-vegas
======
abduhl
This article fails to mention the billions of dollars that Vegas has sunk into
continuing to tap Lake Mead.

Over the last few decades, Southern Nevada Water Authority has spent at least
$2.5 billion driving tunnels and constructing structures in order to tap lower
and lower parts of Lake Mead. The most recent tunnel job just completed and is
known as Intake #3 and it is situated at essentially the lowest point of the
Lake.

Water demand has continued to rise while the water level in Lake Mead have
continued to fall. SNWA has assured that they can take every last drop out of
Lake Mead with these improvements.

~~~
toomuchtodo
What's the plan when Lake Mead runs dry and Las Vegas runs out of water AND
power?

~~~
steve19
deploy the national guard and let the courts figure it out? [0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colorado_River_Compact#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colorado_River_Compact#History)

------
nl
Relevant: [http://www.npr.org/2015/05/28/408295800/the-water-knife-
cuts...](http://www.npr.org/2015/05/28/408295800/the-water-knife-cuts-deep)

~~~
BrainInAJar
The book's fantastic. His other adult novel "The Windup Girl" similarly.

